
Show HN: DatoCMS – Headless CMS for static websites - steffoz
https://www.datocms.com/?src=hnc
======
jenius
We have been using datocms heavily at my company for a variety of projects,
and have been beyond impressed by how robust and well-thought-out the platform
is, and how responsive the staff are to bugs and feature requests. I spend a
LOT of time evaluating headless CMS' as part of my job, and Dato is a standout
option - one that I recommend as a top choice to anyone who asks, and as an
inspiration when I speak with reps from other companies building headless
cms'. To be clear I am not employed by or have any partnership with dato at
all, just a big fan of their work : )

~~~
atonse
What are some other headless CMS products? Is that the term?

I only know of contentful which looks very similar.

~~~
steffoz
[http://headlesscms.org/](http://headlesscms.org/) can help :)

------
jazoom
This might be important for some:

It costs a monthly subscription and doesn't appear to be open source.

~~~
Veratyr
Yeah, this product makes no sense for me as a subscription.

Up until the $150 mark there's nothing I see that shouldn't be doable on a
standard home desktop machine in a reasonable amount of time.

This would make more sense to me as an outright purchase but that model seems
to be out these days.

~~~
detaro
The core model here seems to be: You as a developer prepare everything so your
clients then can use the backend to post to their websites. The cost for
DatoCMS is part of what you bill your customer for managing their site.

That's not so easy to support with just a desktop machine.

------
prophesi
I may give this a spin! I've been using Netlify-CMS for a while, but it's not
nearly as full-featured, and seems to have some issues with Metalsmith sites
(I've been having difficult getting uploaded files added to the repo).

~~~
fiatjaf
I love the Netlify-CMS approach, but is still too opaque to me. I wanted to
get a better understanding of what was going on in the repo, so I wrote
[https://github.com/fiatjaf/coisas](https://github.com/fiatjaf/coisas)

------
fenwick67
This is really slick.

I think this paradigm - a CMS that builds out to static files - is really
powerful. The notes about speed and scale are spot-on, nothing is reliably
faster than just nginx serving flat files.

I'm working on a microblog system based on the same basic idea.

------
gerry_shaw
Looks great. Note that the inline demo animations don't work with Mac Safari
11. I had to use Chrome to see them.

~~~
ricemast
If you keep refreshing they sometimes load on Safari!

------
Hendrixer
Check out Tipe. [https://tipe.io](https://tipe.io).

